# quick question about smoked chicken wings



## manman (Dec 31, 2012)

Planning to do a little smoking and grilling for NYE; and this is my first time trying chicken wings.  I was going to smoke some brats at the same time, but I usually do brats around 225-250 for 40 min or so, and the recipe I found for smoked chicken wings says 300-315 for an hour.

Just wondering, if I do everything at the lower temp range, about how long should the wings take?  Both will be finished up on the grill for a minute or so just to get a crispier skin on the chicken and a quick seer on the brats. IT i'm looking for is still 160 for wings, right?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 31, 2012)

I my humble opinion an hour at 315 is too long. I would go for 250-275 and plan on 45-60 min. If the brats get done faster just rest them in a pan covered...


----------



## manman (Dec 31, 2012)

thanks for the advice.  Yeah, i'm not too worried about them not being done at the same time, I just wanted to get an idea of how long the wings would take at that temp.  Does it seem long to you?  I saw some other people that did wings that were saying 225-250 and it took 2-2.5 hours.


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 31, 2012)

Seems a bit long, but wings are very forgiving. I would think 1.5-2hr at 225-250......... Especially since you are going to crisp on the grill....


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 31, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> Seems a bit long, but wings are very forgiving. I would think 1.5-2hr at 225-250......... Especially since you are going to crisp on the grill....










  But at 225*-250* you will probably want to crisp on the grill. Those lower temps just won't crisp the skin.

I smoke a lot of wings and usually go 275*-300* for about 1.5-2 hours and the skin comes out good but watch them close, I have gone too long and they got dry. I usually do a lot and then freeze them and reheat in a toaster oven so I have started cutting back on time because they get crispy in the toaster oven.. If I want to eat them right now I will pull a little early and crisp on the grill just like you said.

I loves me some wings!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> But at 225*-250* you will probably want to crisp on the grill. Those lower temps just won't crisp the skin.
> 
> I smoke a lot of wings and usually go 275*-300* for about 1.5-2 hours and the skin comes out good but watch them close, I have gone too long and they got dry. I usually do a lot and then freeze them and reheat in a toaster oven so I have started cutting back on time because they get crispy in the toaster oven.. If I want to eat them right now I will pull a little early and crisp on the grill just like you said.
> 
> I loves me some wings!


I do mine at 275*-325*, for 1.5-2 hours, but I also inject them with creole butter and hot sauce. Sometimes, but not always I soak them in the left over marinade for a few hours in the fridge. Pull the wings out, shake off the excess sauce, put them on a rack season both sides. Then into the smoker. They are always juicy and the skin crisps up nicely.


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 31, 2012)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I do mine at 275*-325*, for 1.5-2 hours, but I also inject them with creole butter and hot sauce. Sometimes, but not always I soak them in the left over marinade for a few hours in the fridge. Pull the wings out, shake off the excess sauce, put them on a rack season both sides. Then into the smoker. They are always juicy and the skin crisps up nicely.


I didn't mention the injection.....I thought that was a given!  Everyone knows I always inject!!!!! Hot Hot hot!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 1, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> I didn't mention the injection.....I thought that was a given!  Everyone knows I always inject!!!!! Hot Hot hot!!!


x2!!!


----------



## spec (Jan 1, 2013)

I'with S2K9K

I marinade overnight but only inject for hot wings...the milder only get a good soak and into the smoker...I use my smaller unit, Smoke them around 275* for hour and a half Pan them up till the rest are done Then I pull the R/F baffle and drop the hammer on it to crisp them up













024.JPG



__ spec
__ Jan 1, 2013


















014.JPG



__ spec
__ Jan 1, 2013


















035.JPG



__ spec
__ Jan 1, 2013


















033.JPG



__ spec
__ Jan 1, 2013






I prolly went overboard with the pix ...I thought they might help


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 1, 2013)

Looks good.


----------



## old bones (Jan 1, 2013)

Spec, Nice looking wings. I'm doing a big batch today.  I like to soak mine over night in Italian Dressing and a 1/4 of Jeff's Rub. (seems like I use his rub on everything.   Today I'll add on more rub and let them sit in the smoker for a few hours at 225 adding a mist of apple juice every hour.  At the end I'll kick it up to 275,  pour on Jeff's Sauce for another 45 min.  I'll buy the two family packs from Sam's.  Never thought of freezing any extra's and heating them later.   Might save a few and try that.     Taking pictures this time..  Hope to post them later.. 

We had -19 below this morning..  Went outside kicked on the smoker. Set the temp at 155 for now.   Gott'a love the Masterbuilt on days like this..


----------



## spec (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks O.B.

They are almost better after being frozen...I actually put a thermometer to them and pull them at 145 to 150* and put them loose in my Ice cream freezer...Then loose Vacuum bag them and they are SOOOOOOOO Tender, Juicey and delicsious..If you suck the bags tight they thaw slower and sometimes they stick together...If you at least freeze the outer layer they reheat better and don't get soggy...

.At the Bar&grill, I used to smoke up and honest 60# - 80# at a time Cuz every Thursday was wing/drummy night...All you can eat and the way the law is written you have to cool them down for 8 hours to/at  41*  anyway before serving (If cooked over wood and not gas or electric) I'd tray them up out of the freezer/cooler and ready to go into the oven as needed..

Hey Old Bones,

Where in E.C. mn. are you I used to be in Rush City...


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 1, 2013)

Food safety side.... If you plan on cooking and freezing. You will want to cook to 165 IT and then chill to below 40 in less than 3hrs....


----------



## spec (Jan 1, 2013)

I probably should have clarified that, Kinda typed up the short version...Good catch and call jarjarchef

I should have been more clear about Crisping them...They get panned before the crisping @ 145-150*  Then crispy-ed

Flat sheeted and in the cooler/fridge open aired...

Once condensation has occurred re-panned and into the ice cream freezer (I found if you don't re-pan they freeze to the pan and you loose some crispy skin on the bottom) I haven't found a wire rack that fits and prolly wouldn't reccomend it in the freezer...(In case they drip)

When re-heating be sure they get to 165* to ensure any Bacteria are killed off on a 8-12 per pound count thats about 8-10 mins and a shuffle/flip and another 8-10 depending where your oven runs and If they have completly thawed or not...doesn't hurt to probe the largest ones just to be safe Smaller wings/drummies the times will be less..8-12 per pound are huge wings and medium drummies

Sorry I should have been more clear


----------



## old bones (Jan 2, 2013)

Spec, Not to walk all over the OP.  I live outside of Milaca about 40 miles South of Mille Lacs Lake.  Worked in Rush for several years but that's a topic for another post.   Took a dozen wings from the smoker, put them in the freezer for a few hours and then sealed them in a vac bag for now.  Let's just say....  Now I know how my dog feels when I take her bone away from her.     Thanks for the tip..   John


----------



## spec (Jan 3, 2013)

Your welcome,

Just glad I could help...couple more days and the suspense will get to ya and you'll be baking them up


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 28, 2013)

I was thinking about doing some wings this year for the Super Bowl.  Normally i deep fry them in  peanut oil and then soak them in sauce.  This round i'm thinking about smoking them to about 140 in the smoker, soaking them in the sauce and finishing on the grill. 

For the folks that do them part way in the smoker and finish on the grill, how long do you keep them in the smoker?


----------



## spec (Jan 31, 2013)

You shouldProlly soak first then D/F

I have a batch of boneless/Skinless soaking now...I'll inject them right befoer going into the breading... then I'll smoke them for a short time

I'll post pix

Please disreguard...cold meds,and oxy cottons didn't mix well last night...


----------

